# "IT" Moves to The 70's on 7 at Noon!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

XM's "IT" is just finishing up with the songs from 1969 on XM's Channel 6 (The 60's on 6) at noon "IT" will move to Channel 7 (The 70's on 7)

What is IT?

It is the greatest collection of music ever played!

It is EVERY Top 100 song released from 1935 to today played in order (from its release date!)

I have been listening to IT on the 60's on 6 and will really like it when its on the 70's (and will REALLY love it when it hits the 80's on 8 next Tuesday!)

God I love my XM!

Anyone else listening to "it"?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jimmy Cliff's "Wonderfull World Beatuyful People" is the last song from 1969 to play on the 60's on 6.

It moves to the 70's on 7 after this song is done.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

WOW!

Exactly at noon the songs ended on Channel 6 and Channel 7 (they had it timed EXACTLY!) Now IT is on the 70's on 7, the first song is Shocking Blues "Venus" from January 1970!

It was amazing how the switch went! I was listening on 2 XM radios had one on the 60's and one on the 70's. They have this timed very well!!


----------

